

Ask HN: Any full screen grid framework? - p0larboy

I'm designing a interface for admin dashboard that will need to be stretch to full screen. Hence, grid framework like 960 wouldn't work. Is there any alternative that could solve this problem?
======
maxdemarzi
Fluid 960 <http://www.designinfluences.com/fluid960gs/>

